# Location of the Audi AMP (Stock Amp)



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Does anyone know where the stock amp that comes with the concert is located?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

BOSE one is in the n/s rear qtr panel (boot).
No idea on the std. Sorry. If i was to guess, id say its in the same place.


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> BOSE one is in the n/s rear qtr panel (boot).
> No idea on the std. Sorry. If i was to guess, id say its in the same place.


So if I look open the boot looking into the car. Which panel is that I see the back seats, left pannel (with vents) right pannel with light and then the bottom cover of the boot


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Left side wall with vents.


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

the screws are by the holding hoops\hook thingies where the net goes right?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

TTSFan said:


> the screws are by the holding hoops\hook thingies where the net goes right?


Yep. T30 Torx head.


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

markTT225 said:


> TTSFan said:
> 
> 
> > the screws are by the holding hoops\hook thingies where the net goes right?
> ...


Jeesh tried to unscrew those puppies they SOOOOOOOOO difficult to unscrew I am not a small chap and I still couldnt get them undone :x

I can feel something through the vent's though....

If I knew how to take the back speakers out it would be one step closer..


----------



## fluffer (May 7, 2007)

I assumed the symphony and concert headunits were self-amplified. ie no separate amp unit. (most cars are 4x30amp or 50amp headunits)

Bose of course is amplified. But can someone confirm the existence of the symphony amp?


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

fluffer said:


> I assumed the symphony and concert headunits were self-amplified. ie no separate amp unit. (most cars are 4x30amp or 50amp headunits)
> 
> Bose of course is amplified. But can someone confirm the existence of the symphony amp?


So you saying that the Concert and the Symphony are self amp'ed (i.e. they have an amp built into the head unit?)


----------



## keithsto (Jun 8, 2007)

Guy who posted the install in his boot and stuff said that the standard headunits just output a clean signal or something.

I think even the standard units are 140w?


----------



## PJLarge (Mar 6, 2007)

There's an amp there whether you have Bose or not, the amp is different if you have a Bose system however.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

keithsto said:


> Guy who posted the install in his boot and stuff said that the standard headunits just output a clean signal or something.
> 
> I think even the standard units are 140w?


All headunits output a 'line-out' - it's not totally clean though, it still has some equalisation for the tone controls set on it.

TTSFan - are you using the right torx head, mine undone really easily? :? 
Bose amp is located quite far back as there is no room anywhere else. I'm guessing that the amplifier for the standard set-up is in the same place.


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Hmm -- ok so I don't know if ya recall the issue with my TTC - the dealer told me my head unit was MP3 compatible and they ended up putting in a Chorus (Standard in South Africa I know that in the UK you don't get the Chorus). So I b1tched and moaned and the dealer said to keep me happy he would replace the head unit with a Concert for free  (which is happening today )

Now the reason I was asking about the amp (and I had a different post about how to remove the speaker covers (esp the ones in the back of the TTC)) is that I wanted to check the following:

1. Does Audi put all the amp's, speakers etc into the TT regardless of the head unit (making it easier to swap Head Units bettween cars). - From what I have read the Concert is 9 Speakers and a 5 way amp with a total of 140w. The Chorus has 4 speakers with a grand total of 40w. 
2. If they fit the Concert is it going to blow the crap out of the 4 speakers or are the other 9 already in the car......


----------



## JarodRussell (Apr 4, 2007)

I took a look into the self study program for the electronics and infotainment of the TT and I can prove that the 5-channel DSP-amp for the concert and all other other above positioned audio systems is placed in the boot section left of the car as shown in this thread.

The chorus system has an internal amplifier to provide the 40W, the other audio systems do not use an INTERNAL amplification for they are having the EXTERNAL 5- or in the BOSE case 8-channel amp.


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok so an update:

1. Today the dealer swapped the Chorus for the Concert 
2. We are having some serious power outages (due to our wonderful power company in our country) - they could not find the book for the audio system in the TT that they removed the Concert and replaced it with my old Chours. So they were online trying to get the code through some Audi world wide site and the power went down. So I had a trip of 100km to travel without being able to use my new head unit AGRRRR -- they said they would phone me tomorrow with the code.
3. It was pretty much plug and play.
4. They did notice that the cable harneses when they removed the concert and chorus were different. However (interesting) when they plugged the Chorus into the other TT it worked, not only did it work BUT the back speakers (in a TTC) worked as well ....
5. I havent been able to test mine as there is no freeken code yet 
6. We took the back left hand (if you stand looking at the car) pannel off and there was NO AMP. Which is leading to me believe that there are no speakers in the back pannels for the TTC too...     :x :x - but i will confirm tomorrow once I get the code.

Whats left to do:

1. Once I figure out what is going on with the speakers, I will get a AMP and Speakers fitted into the back (any idea what cost (even if it s in pounds just want to get an idea)) the back speakers and amp should cost fitted (all I really want is the same sound as a standard concert..) 
2. Will I have to replace the front speakers as well since they were Chorus "speakers"
3. My TT and the TT that the concert was removed from were built in the same build week. The TT that originally had the Concert does HAVE a Aux plug -- Dunno if this is going to be able to be retro fitted on mine prob not....

So we getting closer though -- sad about the AMP  --- Funny that the guy that does all the sound for this dealer (He said he has done a few TT's) says the concert does not have an external amp...


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

JarodRussell said:


> I took a look into the self study program for the electronics and infotainment of the TT and I can prove that the 5-channel DSP-amp for the concert and all other other above positioned audio systems is placed in the boot section left of the car as shown in this thread.
> 
> The chorus system has an internal amplifier to provide the 40W, the other audio systems do not use an INTERNAL amplification for they are having the EXTERNAL 5- or in the BOSE case 8-channel amp.


Where did you get the electronics diagram? I would like to check it out


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Update:

1. I got the code today 
2. Entered the code - no sound coming from the back of the car  means : 1. I don't have the amp (I checked it physically) 2. No speakers in the back portion of the car.

So... Now i need to know how to take those panels off and how to fit the speakers --- any takers?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

TTSFan said:


> Update:
> 
> 1. I got the code today
> 2. Entered the code - no sound coming from the back of the car  means : 1. I don't have the amp (I checked it physically) 2. No speakers in the back portion of the car.
> ...


I have not done this, so this is only a guess:

1. Remove the back seat . The mk1 TT rear seat just clipped in place, it might be the same in the mk2.

2. The panels usually just pull off - they are held in with those metal springy things that fall out quite easily :roll:


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Hmm I am hoping this is going to work :S I havent done this before :S


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Don't think there is any, with that crapy sound... :lol:


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Rebel said:


> Don't think there is any, with that crapy sound... :lol:


You right there aren't any - http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=1185459#1185459


----------

